# First Pen & Pencil Set



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here they are. My first attempt at pen turning and it was easier than I thought as well as a lot of fun. It's the slim gold pen kit with stripe clip from Woodcraft. I didn't make the box... I bought it at Woodcraft. It was way cheaper than I could have made it for and it was the same wood (oak) as the pen and pencil. When I have the time I will make the boxes for later projects. I am giving these to my son-in-law for Christmas, since they were made of wood from his kitchen cabinets .
Thanks for looking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi George, congrats! You did a fine job on the pencils and you are right you can usuallly fine the pen boxes far cheaper than you can make them unless you are making a slew of them. Nice work!

Corey


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

For your first attempt I would say you did a great job!!!!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice first time George and way cool idea to make them out of his old cabinets. Now he has a memory to hold in his hand.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

George, another fine job as usual. I must try pen turning myself one day - it looks fun.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very, very nice George,I hadn't intended to make my first attempt 'till the weekend, however you you have just pushed that forward to today or tomorrow, I know that will please Glenmore who has been "pushing" me to make a start.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have a delivery of more pen kits due tomorrow from Penn State, so, it looks like I will be busy on the lathe for a while.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

George I will say those are beauties. Very well done for your first. Shoot another 100 or so and you will be the resident expert.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Very, very nice George,I hadn't intended to make my first attempt 'till the weekend, however you you have just pushed that forward to today or tomorrow, I know that will please Glenmore who has been "pushing" me to make a start.


About time Harry. Been waiting forever.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

curiousgeorge
Nice job on the pens, you did well and your on your way to a rewarding future in turning. Keep us posted with your future turnings. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

George very nice. Like the way the box matchs the wood from the pen. I didn't have to push you though  Like I did Harry. Keep them coming George great job.


----------

